# Synthroid vs Armour... pros and cons...



## Durahan (Jun 19, 2013)

Which is better overall?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

The answer is for each individual one may work better than the other. I think the standard is to start with synthetic and stay on it awhile. If one is not converting, and your doctor agrees, then try NDT, or add T3 to the synthetic. JMHO.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

webster2 said:


> The answer is for each individual one may work better than the other. I think the standard is to start with synthetic and stay on it awhile. If one is not converting, and your doctor agrees, then try NDT, or add T3 to the synthetic. JMHO.


Ditto all of that. They are both great options. The trick is to find out which one your body needs.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Durahan said:


> Which is better overall?




It depends on what your body needs; if you are not converting T4 to T3, Armour may be a better choice.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I take Unithroid and Cytomel - works great for me.

It's a more expensive option to go this route vs Armour but I began on Unithroid after my TT and added the Cytomel after 2 years to address my lacking conversion and it worked great for me so I stuck with it.


----------



## LindyLou (May 2, 2013)

For me it seems like I react to the fillers in every natural and synthetic thyroid med I've tried until I started in Tirosint. Haven't found the optimum dose yet but feel like I'm getting there.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Awesome point -- we all react (or don't) in our own way to the various fillers, binders, coloring, etc. used in medications.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Wondering as well.
I am on Synthroid as well but my new Dr thinks my Ft3 is not high enough. I don't have those labs(first time ever I forgot to ask). So he want to try switching me at the end of the summer. I am a little nervous as I am feeling about 95% right now.


----------

